# Looted Defiler?



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

Is that possbile? Do you think if I brought one out people would complain? My ork army will consist of red "chaos" orks, so it would go well with their theme. I was also thinking about looting a Dark Eldar Raider. Anyone else have any ides for some cool looted vehicles? Not IG or SM stuff, they're dine to death. Just trying to add some creativitey to an army that doesn't get to see much. I know this is in the wrong section but there is no Ork boards to post it in.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

why not, it could be the daemon inside working with Orks for its own well being letting them think there in control, and Orks being tainted by chaos is believable I guess, they already wanna hurt things good and proper, and an Ork would just assume its Gork or Mork most likely


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

General 40k it is then. It's not an army list


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm afraid I'm going to have to mention the obligatory Looted Carnifex. There, done.

Now that that's over with, why not a Looted Eldar Grav Tank, like a Wave Serpent or Falcon? You could even give it wheels. ^_^


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

I actually am building one of these as we speak! My assumption is that the Orks came in, and beat the daemon inside into some small corner, and now rule it with fear. Which honestly sounds like something you shouldn't be able to do to a creature of pure Chaos, but hey, Orks do what they want and things seem to fall into place all around.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

if i remember correctly, they made warhammer orcs unable to be tainted by chaos, their minds are too dumb and insane as they are in 40k.

also, though im not implying anythings wrong with your thoughts, red orcs is warcraft...


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

If you're playing apoc you could do it easily.

If you want to use a looted defiler in a normal game it would require either special consent from your opponent, or you would have to use it to represent something else. Unfortunately it's too big to be a decent killa kan, and looted wagons don;t have much in the line of CC

I would use it to represent a battlewagon with grabbin claw and deff rolla (to represent the CCWs) killkannon, 'ard case, etc


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

You could always just banish the demon and put a bunch of Kan workin's in the Defiler body. Run it mechanically like a big huge Deff Dred.


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

I was gonna run it as a Looted Wagon using the Looted Wagon rules, not the defiler rules.


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

I don't see why not, Even if it is just a silly lookin wagon its still gonna be deadkilly


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

My intention was to run it as a looted wagon as well. It has a battle canon on front so that would be a boom kanon. I would add some missle launchers and big shootas too. I figure that the orks just killed the defiler, opened it up and added controls to it so some poor grots or orks could pilot it, fixed it up and got it working. Figure to make it 'ard case, boom kanon, use one of the claws as a wrecking ball, the other as a grabbing claw. It would be perfectly legal, no? Gonna ork it up a bit too. These models look so badass I've always wanted to build one.

And as far as the chaos orks idea, I used to play warcraft 3 and thats where I got the idea. Just tired of seeing crapy ork armies and wanted to add spice to mine. All my other armies are painted unique and I wanted to continue the trend. I never saw anyone with red orks so thought I'd give it a try. Not bagging on ork players, but every ork army I see is a 4-5 piles of 30 un-painted, un-primed ork models. Maybe a jacked up looking vehicle model that may or may not be a GW model (let alone an ork vehicle), and like 1 horribly painted character. I know there are people out there that paint their army and take pride in it, but those people are few and far between. Most Ork players that I run into are lazy power gamers. Sorry for the rant...


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

Hehe, I've Orked it up for myself as in I've been drilling bullet holes, and carving choppa hits all over the "carcass" of it. I've also taken off the head, and have a Nob sticking his head out the top, as in the "Drive Me Closer!" Demotivational poster!


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice! I was thinking of putting the ork head boss pole there. Like the one on the battlewagon. And replacing one of the claws with an actual wrecking ball.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

xiawujing, got any pics of that? i wana see it when your done atleast


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Another idea: The looted defiler as a trukk. Take out the turret, and mount a platorm on there for the boyz and a driver. Add a few licks of red paint, and instead of wheelz you have legz!


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

I think the most important rule of all should be quoted here:

*Never let rules get in the way of a cool model.*

Besides, from what you're saying, it definitely sounds very doable. 'impossible' does not exist in the orc dictionary I think. They probbaly had a scrap with a chaos army, with a defiler. They smacked it up, so the demon turned tail and jumped into the warp, leaving behind the metal bits, and some mekboy decided to get it working again and 'make it orky'.
And if there's rules with which to build it, GO FOR IT! ( just remember to show us some pics of it! )
I've actually started working on some stuff for my SoB army's 'looted' vehicles. My 'inducted' 'imperial guard' have some 'liberated' some chimera's from some Arbites and have 'pimped it up' a little.
They're still just chimera's but after I've done the arbites colouring scheme, I'm going to deck them out with some nice graffiti, and maybe some other stuff to give it a little more of a 'ganger' look.
( My Inducted guard is a whole bunch of local gangs that have been recruited by my sisters to help defend 'their turf'. I got a couple of boxes of Orlock and Delaque gangers as well as some Eschers which will be filling out these squads. )


----------



## Sebi (Mar 3, 2009)

I think the idea is very funny! :victory: k:


----------



## orky1 (Oct 16, 2008)

Looted Monolith for the Win!! I've had this idea running through my head for awhile, and I'm going to do it as soon as I get some money.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

orky1 said:


> Looted Monolith for the Win!! I've had this idea running through my head for awhile, and I'm going to do it as soon as I get some money.


Hurrah!

The Looted Carnifex is still cooler, though.

Hrm... *gets ideas for an Apocalypse datasheet*


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

orky1 said:


> Looted Monolith for the Win!! I've had this idea running through my head for awhile, and I'm going to do it as soon as I get some money.


As soon as I find a Cheap Monolith I've got all the other parts I need. I'm going to harness up two Cyborks to have them hauling the thing, and put lotsa "Wheels" and "Geeers" and "Trakks" underneath it. Since I don't need it intact, I haunt Ebay for "damaged" ones.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> Hurrah!
> 
> The Looted Carnifex is still cooler, though.
> 
> Hrm... *gets ideas for an Apocalypse datasheet*


Hum.. kill carni.. then make it orky.. stuffed cybork carnifex crewed by grots?


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

While Defilers are daemonically controlled maybe a particularly ingenious mek boy has the daemon under control. People might be wary about it with you looting something special to get an advantage but if you gear it to work as a looted Russ or something anyone who really bitches needs a life. I'm gonna do a couple defilers setup as leman russ stand in for fun and a change since I will have over 35 lemans in my armoured battlegroup and am nearly sick of them already.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> Hum.. kill carni.. then make it orky.. stuffed cybork carnifex crewed by grots?


Not quite.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=337483#post337483

Leave comments on the Looted Carnifex in that thread, not this one. 

Katie D :blush:


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

You loot whatever you want to loot and make a cool model. Remember orks can loot anything period end of story. We will make up fluff to support the lootage. Defilers have actually been looted by orks for a long time. ONe guy made his into a warboss, another made an entire army of converted defilers that stood upright and called them Gorkzilla's. They won best army at the Canadian Astronomi-con in Toronto  Krug's Krumpany which was inspiration for me to make this.

My own looted defiler










Oh! and did someone mention a looted carnifex well here is mine









So loot away my fellow mad mek because remember we are orks and we can loot anything:good:


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Kudo's on the fantastic models!

Though the looted defiler isn't my style, and not very pretty in my eyes, Making Orky stuff like this is what makes playing orks fun.

I think you should put a chain through the carni's mouth though, to guide it properly.


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

Excellent models. I thought about looting a Monolith as well, I have 4 of them. But that will be much later.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

While I don't contest that once Orcs get their hands on something, they can loot it and 'make it orky'.. but isn't that a little difficult to do when the whole thing phases out?


----------



## Apoctis (Feb 14, 2008)

Ya especially when it has no crew is way advanced and well it is immpossible even for an ork. If anyone does convert a monolith it's all for fun but fluff wise not possible. Unlike the carnifex wich is possible just really hard fluff wise.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Apoctis said:


> Ya especially when it has no crew is way advanced and well it is immpossible even for an ork. If anyone does convert a monolith it's all for fun but fluff wise not possible. Unlike the carnifex wich is possible just really hard fluff wise.


From what I recall, when the monolith is destroyed (crashed, landed, gutted) it doesn't phase out. That's the sort of Monolith I'm thinking of. Orks don't really understand anything they "loot". They just put "More Engines" in it, until it runs. anyone else seieng it it's just a pile of random junk. Put an ork in there, and it works just fine. I'm not proposing that they get a flying, operational living metal monolith. Just something they've orked up cause it's ded Toofy.


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

Creon said:


> From what I recall, when the monolith is destroyed (crashed, landed, gutted) it doesn't phase out. That's the sort of Monolith I'm thinking of. Orks don't really understand anything they "loot". They just put "More Engines" in it, until it runs. anyone else seieng it it's just a pile of random junk. Put an ork in there, and it works just fine. I'm not proposing that they get a flying, operational living metal monolith. Just something they've orked up cause it's ded Toofy.


Unfortunately, when anything in the Necron army is destroyed, it phases. Whether or not it is when the piece is destroyed, or when the army phases, I'm not sure (game mechanic states stuff phases at the same time), as I've read fluff that supports it either way.

The only *possible* way I could see a looted monolith is that maybe the mek boy starts working to loot it during the battle, before the necrons phase, and perhaps something on his person disrupts the phase out (orky cell phone, anyone?), but even at that, that's a hell of a fluff stretch. 

Though, I gotta say, a looted monolith would be an awesome model. I'd never say no to someone who put in the time.

As for looted defilers, there's nothing wrong with it at all. Because, in the Daemons codex, it really points out that all a Soulgrinder is, is a defiler that was destroyed in battle, it's hull (and anything else from the machine that could be salvaged) are basically, "sold," to daemons that can afford them to act as a stronger means of manifesting. That, and in the Chaos Codex, it goes into pretty decent detail as to what a defiler is. It is created, then a daemon is bound to it, pushing the idea that it is, truly, a daemon engine. So yeah, I'd say there's enough mechanical parts/engines/servos/pistons/etc for it to be functional once the original tenant is evicted.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

On second thought I'm wondering what people are thinking as to whether it is looting a defiler r using defiler parts for ork equipment? If a Defiler is a daemonically possessed, control and fused then I'd say you have to either destroy the whole thing to truly kill/de-summon the daemon or "killing"/de-summoning the daemon would cause the whole thing to come apart. On the other hand if it is not entirely enmeshed or if it happens to be a non-daemonic defiler that is more a toy of the dark mechanicus then it would be a lot easier for orks to loot.


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

Hehe! Nice pics! I'll get some of my own in here when I've finished the modelling on it. I had my little brother recently pick it up off my desk to ask me what it was, and promtply dropped it, breaking the main body off from the legs... Sigh... looks like I got some heavy duty pinning in my future.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Apoctis said:


> Ya especially when it has no crew is way advanced and well it is immpossible even for an ork. If anyone does convert a monolith it's all for fun but fluff wise not possible. Unlike the carnifex wich is possible just really hard fluff wise.


Actually It is not impossible fluff wise to come up with either one to be looted by orks. Referring to the Necron codex it discribes a centeral tomb repair facility where phased out necrons appear and a space marine tech squad explores it. The orks would eventually find one of these repair tomb worlds and loot it. Now the real question is would the AI of the monolith allow the orks to strap weapons and engines to it and make the conversions need to turn it into a useable machine for them. 

The carnifex is a little easier as the orks could find a severly damaged carnifex probably one that would die from the wounds when a ork painboy gets a hold of it. It rips out the brains so that the carnifex is no long linked to the hive mind and an ork brain or squig brain is implanted in the monster. The orks then go about adding improvements to it.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

I think the orks would just stomp the AI into submission, or just 'make it orky'.. Imagine a Necron that thinks it's an orc...


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> I think the orks would just stomp the AI into submission, or just 'make it orky'.. Imagine a Necron that thinks it's an orc...


"Bozz, da wallz are talkin' ta me, sayin we can't put da dakka on it"

*power klaw sounds*

"Still doin' it?" "Ya Bozz"

*power Klaw Sounds"

"Still" "No Bozz" "MORE DAKKA!"


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Orkolith System Online....
Detecting Hardware...
Big Shoota..... found
Zapp Gun.... Found
Detecting Paint Job..... No Paint Job Found
Detecting Grot Support System... No Grots Found

Current configuration is less than optimal.. Orkolith not fully operational.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> Orkolith System Online....
> Detecting Hardware...
> Big Shoota..... found
> Zapp Gun.... Found
> ...


I can see it now. The head of a grot wired into the central pylon, overriding the AI.


----------



## Exodus (Nov 12, 2008)

xiawujing said:


> I was gonna run it as a Looted Wagon using the Looted Wagon rules, not the defiler rules.


Then no one can complain thats the hole point to the Looted Wagon Entry to convert vechels to fit you orc team

How about a tau peranna as a war buggy? the two orcs lined up behing each other with biker goggles would be sweed you could even use the drons as hub caps.

or a drop pod on its side with huge weels like a jet powered torpodo land craft type thinggy (sorry the big mec in my head is getting carried away)


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

i was thinking of puting the monolith on its side with some tracks, but discarded the idea as being to expnsive(well, i was 12).


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Exodus said:


> How about a tau peranna as a war buggy? the two orcs lined up behing each other with biker goggles would be sweed you could even use the drons as hub caps.


Hehehe.. I actually converted some drones to sewer lids for city fight games last year. My Sisters use the 'sewer rats' stratagem, since it's very much in tune with their fluff, being ex-gangers from an underhive, they'd know their way around sewers. ( and it's fun to pop up next to enemies with an all infantry army and rapidfire and flame them to death )


----------



## sethador (May 31, 2009)

orks cannot look deamon engines unless they have sent the deamon inside it back to the warp (remember you cant kill a deamon )
and defilers probably wouldant work without the deamon possesing it .
at the moment i'm working on a possesed stompa , lots of extra guns , mutation , and a soulgrinder bursting out the top . 
it for my chaos army i do :
csm , traitor gaurd , lost and damned , khorne orks , deamons , vracksian renagades , possesed nids , possesed inquisitorial forces and lots of others ALL as chaos .
the only reason deamons would help orks would be through some sort of pact i mean the orks would end up paying the deamon back by it possesing them or useing one of them as a link out of the warp ...


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Exodus said:


> How about a tau piranha as a war buggy? the two orcs lined up behing each other with biker goggles would be sweet you could even use the drones as hub caps.
> 
> or a drop pod on its side with huge weels like a jet powered torpodo land craft type thinggy (sorry the big mec in my head is getting carried away)


You mean, kinda like this?
As for a Drop Pod...I have plans...:wink:

I'm also convertin' a Hammerhead...:grin:


----------

